# Fundraiser for my nephew, November 12th



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello everyone. I will be hosting a fundraiser for my nephew at Leon Brooks Hines lake in Wing, Alabama, on Saturday, November 12th.

This will be a fishing tournament, with a total of 4 prizes. A donation of $10.00 is what we're asking to enter, but we won't say no if you want to help some more.
Categories are:

Heaviest total catch
Heaviest single fish
Second heaviest catch
Second heaviest single fish

Both first place winners will get a $50.00 Bass Pro Shops gift card

Both second place winners will get a goody bag from Jay's Guns, with hats from Glock, S&W, and ATN Optics, plus a Ducks Unlimited 75th anniversary pin, a Glock tie pin or keychain, and a pack of Glock stickers.

Mrs sj1 plans on serving lunch, for a $5.00 donation.

My nephew, Thomas Daniel Quiter, has had OsteoGenesis Imperfecta since birth. It is usually called Brittle Bone Disease. He is 34 years old, and has had over 1000 bone fractures in his life. 
Tom is in need of a wheelchair accessible van, with hand controls, so he can drive to his bone treatments, and possibly a job or volunteer work.
He is really kicking this thing's butt. His so-called "life expectancy" has been surpassed by decades, and he is not one to just quit. He is a great chef, grows his own produce and sometimes slaughters his own meat. He plays Santa for his neices, and if we can get him a van, God only knows what good he can do.
I hope to see you all out there. If not, Thomas Daniel Quiter is on Facebook, and GoFundMe, if you would like to donate. 
Thanks, 
sj1


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I was wondering ifin this was ever gonna kick off...just figured I missed it! So is registration gonna be when they open the gate in the AM?


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for remembering! It took some effort to get prizes donated, but the Good Lord came through at the last minute. Anyone can register at the lake, the day of the tournament. Heck, We'll even let people sign up AFTER they catch a cooler full! 
This is Veteran's Day weekend, and the lake closes the next week, so we're squeezin' it in there. Come on out, it'll be a great time. The catfish look like the real contenders, but a bunch of bass or 1lb bream could do it.
Thanks again, I hope to see you there.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome, I'll see ifin Logan is game....I'll be working off that morning so ifin I make it, I'll be zombi-fied, but I'll try brother!


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

We are here, all day. The fish may or may not be biting, but it will give everyone a better chance to win. Did I mention the cookout? Baked beans, burgers and tater salad. See you there.


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

It's a $5.00 donation for lunch, and a $10.00 donation for a chance to win a $50.00 Bass Pro Shops gift card. Come on down!


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Check the Facebook page for Leon Brooks Hines Lake. It was a good day.


----------

